# 6420 Draft link sensor support



## cooperthall (Aug 30, 2021)

Has anyone ever removed a draft link sensor support from a John Deere 6420 ? I removed the pipe plug, then removed the threaded roll pin. I removed the 3 bolt flange bolts and the sensor. It appears to me that I will need a puller but mine is broken where the lift arm goes on to the support. Any help would be appreciated, Thank, Coop.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

There is a special tool to do this. It is actually a small hydraulic cylinder that pushes it out from the underside. You use a porta-power to connect to the cylinder to pump up pressure. Tool number is JDG947.


----------



## cooperthall (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks jd110, for the info, I was able to borrow a enerpack pump and a couple of small heads . I pumped it up with all the pump had, didn't move , /I took a bull pin and tapped it and it popped out. Thanks again, we just drove the new in with a 4 lb hammer. Pretty good job for an old man !!


----------

